# How Long Does It Take Red Bellies To Get Full Grown?



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

How long does it take Red Bellies to get full grown?? I was just wondering because I have 2 and they are about 6 inches. How much longer do you think it will be tell they reach full length?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Reds usually reach 8-10" in their first year. They do continue to grow but rarely exceed 12".


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

ksls said:


> Reds usually reach 8-10" in their first year. They do continue to grow but rarely exceed 12".


^^ in captivity.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

ksls said:


> Reds usually reach 8-10" in their first year. They do continue to grow but rarely exceed 12".


Thanks lol I was just wondering.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt your rbp will reach 8-10" in first year. Maybe 2nd or 3rd year if your lucky. 6-7" in first year more like it. N probably stay in 7-8" range but get thicker.


----------

